# why are my fish swimming at the top of my tank



## sam7654321 (May 26, 2011)

can any one help me as my fish are swimming at at the top of my tank my tank is very well planted and the ph is well a at 7 my set up is a 2ft by 2ft by 2ft cube i have very little numbers of fish in my tank i am using co2 my kit is turned of at night so the oxygen level should not have drop i am wondering if it werth sticking in a air line but dont wont to undo what the co2 is doing i need help as my L number plecos are werth a a lot now please can some one help quick


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Would you rather have slower plant growth or have dead fish?

Put some oxygen in the water, forget about the CO2 until you figure out the problem. Fish hang out at the surface because they're having trouble breathing.. Can be ammonia levels too high, metals in the water, oxygen too low, CO2 too high, but regardless, adding an air line will buy you time.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

If your dosing CO2 you should know what the levels are in the tank in PPM.... if you are not monitoring then you are risking gassing your fish. 

IMO test everything, turn off the CO2 until you can monitor it properly, and do a water change.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I second the advice. Just want to welcome you to TFK forum. Hope you find the problem.

Byron.


----------



## sam7654321 (May 26, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Would you rather have slower plant growth or have dead fish?
> 
> Put some oxygen in the water, forget about the CO2 until you figure out the problem. Fish hang out at the surface because they're having trouble breathing.. Can be ammonia levels too high, metals in the water, oxygen too low, CO2 too high, but regardless, adding an air line will buy you time.


what would be the first thing you would do ??????? co2 reading fine oxygen is now being put right with air line for now ammonia now bubbles or eggy smell from the bottom my drop counter seems to be reading right the babys i have in a hatchery (fry trap) at the top of the tank none have died i dont no were to start as my testing seems to all be ok


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Is ammonia 0? Nitrites 0? Kh? Gh?

Do a waterchange.
Contact your water company, see if they're adding something different like chloramine. did you use conditioner?
Might want to add more (a double dose) since it's harmless, and will neutralise chloramines and metals.


----------



## sam7654321 (May 26, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Is ammonia 0? Nitrites 0? Kh? Gh?
> 
> Do a waterchange.
> Contact your water company, see if they're adding something different like chloramine. did you use conditioner?
> Might want to add more (a double dose) since it's harmless, and will neutralise chloramines and metals.


i just done that lets hope that it does the trick i have had it running for1 mouth on its own with no air line and the tank is now look very nice the plant are looking very healthy and are growing well i just dont wont to mess it up as it seemed to be doing well its made how one little thing makes it all go down hill fast i did a water change two days ago and the gravel was giving of some cloudy stuff in the water may be that


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

sam7654321 said:


> i just done that lets hope that it does the trick i have had it running for1 mouth on its own with no air line and the tank is now look very nice the plant are looking very healthy and are growing well i just dont wont to mess it up as it seemed to be doing well its made how one little thing makes it all go down hill fast i did a water change two days ago and the gravel was giving of some cloudy stuff in the water may be that


Cloudy stuff after 1 month? Is the tank fully cycled before the fish went in? What are the water parameters as of now? ammonia, nitrite and nitrates? That info would help the folks here to suggest something


----------

